# Turbo for a GA16DE?



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

Would my engine get enough air flow if I added an HKS ball bearing turbo? Does it run well? Thanx for psts.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

generally the HKS turbos are larger... that's kind of a vague question unless you give an exact size.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

T88 should do the trick.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> T88 should do the trick.



haha...gt28...that would be about perfect...right? (well, not the price..)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> T88 should do the trick.


what trick are you referring too?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> T88 should do the trick.


Haha, that funny.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sl0wthe0ry said:


> Would my engine get enough air flow if I added an HKS ball bearing turbo? Does it run well? Thanx for psts.


HKS makes about 20 different turbos, you got to be more specific. In fact you should really be getting a little more knowlegable before attempting to turbo your motor. Study up on turbos somemore.

Mike


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

for real... you have to study like.. at least a year or so before turboing your motor.. son


----------



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

well i've been studyin turbos for a while now, not exactly a year....but i have done some studying. i'm just wonderin if i would get enough air flow through the engine for the turbo to majorly boost my performance.
i'm lookin @ gettin a HKS GT2510 Turbo for my GA16DE.
http://www.hksusa.com/products/?id=703


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

been studying in the wrong places.. Start with the GA16 turbo threads on this forum and read NPM back issues.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> been studying in the wrong places.. Start with the GA16 turbo threads on this forum and read NPM back issues.


please dont take this in any bad way, but studying a website only gets you so far.. i learn about the turbo itself, but not the cars reaction to it.. npm is one of the best places to look at progress and just the turbo section of this forum... 

mike, now i have to call you on your location of 8-20psi, cuz i think we all know you are maxing at 14.5. hahahah.. just bustin your ass..


----------



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

ok thanx man


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psulemon said:


> please dont take this in any bad way, but studying a website only gets you so far.. i learn about the turbo itself, but not the cars reaction to it.. npm is one of the best places to look at progress and just the turbo section of this forum...
> 
> mike, now i have to call you on your location of 8-20psi, cuz i think we all know you are maxing at 14.5. hahahah.. just bustin your ass..


Sure the MAF will max out at about 245 WHP, but because he has water injection it will reduce the risk of detonation he can probably run a bit past that. Granted it's still very risky, but he is not as likely to blow anything because of the added protection of the water injection. Not that it is a solution for the MAF, but is is definately a safe guard.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> Sure the MAF will max out at about 245 WHP, but because he has water injection it will reduce the risk of detonation he can probably run a bit past that. Granted it's still very risky, but he is not as likely to blow anything because of the added protection of the water injection. Not that it is a solution for the MAF, but is is definately a safe guard.


i know, i just felt like busting his ass, i know you guys have worked hard to see what our cars can do.. i just wanted to let the kid know not to base everything off a website..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well basing most of his research on turbos for the GA16DE on this web site is a pretty good idea to me..............


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sl0wthe0ry said:


> well i've been studyin turbos for a while now, not exactly a year....but i have done some studying. i'm just wonderin if i would get enough air flow through the engine for the turbo to majorly boost my performance.
> i'm lookin @ gettin a HKS GT2510 Turbo for my GA16DE.
> http://www.hksusa.com/products/?id=703


Its way too small. You should look at the GT2530. For less money you can get the Garrett GT28RS, thats the most kick ass turbo for the GA16DE.

Mike


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Disco Potato yea that is what I am looking for right now. Also wondering where to get water injection? But, don't get insane about turbo sizes you don't need anything over the gt28rs. Even a t-25 does alright but has a high strung first gear. Call up a company like turbonectic or garret and they will tell you what you need for what your goal is with in reason. According to your mods.


----------

